# Orlando Repticon May 30th & 31st



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Amazon Frogs will be vending the Orlando Repticon this weekend at the Central Florida Fairgrounds.

https://www.facebook.com/AmazonFrogs

May 30th & 31st 
4603 W. Colonial Dr. Orlando, FL 32808
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm
Repticon Orlando Page

We will have 9! morphs of D. tinctorius available at this show!

Juveniles:
Cobalt tinctorius
Azureus tinctorius
Alanis tinctorius
Saul Yellowback tinctorius
Giant Orange tinctorius
Powder Blue tinctorius
Brazilian Yellowhead tinctorius
Inferalanis tinctorius
Citronella tinctorius
Standard leucomelas

Adults:
Cobalt tinctorius 2.1 (F2 generation) PROVEN 
Alanis tinctorius 1.1 (F1 generation)
Alanis tinctorius 1.1 (F1 generation)
Standard leucomelas 2.2 PROVEN
Standard leucomelas 2.1 
Azureus Female PROVEN
Azureus Adults (Most likely females)
Saul Yellowback Female
Phyllobates vittatus 2.1 PROVEN
Costa Rican auratus 1.1
Campana auratus 1.1.2 (Beautiful unproven group bred from 3 different F1 sources)

We will have a very limited supply of vivarium supplies and insect cultures available. 
More vivarium supplies can be found at T.R. Herp's table.
https://www.facebook.com/TRHerp

We hope you stop by and take a look. Thanks for looking!


Please email me at [email protected] or message me on the Amazon Frogs Facebook if you have any questions. (Please NO PMs, thank you.)


----------

